# Pitter patter of little feet are coming



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

You know our PF stance on pictures. I'm looking forward to seeing the new crew when they arrive.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I will post as soon I know who I will be bringing home


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Looking forward to your new feline friend.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I am so happy to learn that you will be getting a cat! I hope that Pia Maria and Leonard will be thrilled!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Such good news, I’m happy for you and can’t wait to see your new member of the family (or two) !


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am SO happy for you! A charming little kitten is exactly what’s needed.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Ohhh liddle kitty!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Kittens or young cats, or even a mellow older one, could be just what you need. The house must feel very empty and subdued after so many losses in so short a time. The rescue must be delighted to have such a loving, knowledgeable home on their books - now for the perfect match.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Right now I am scrubbing cat boxes, vacuuming basically getting ready. 

Turning an eye to cat proofing, Walter was never one to climb up on shelves or counters and I know Cats are curious and like to be high up.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Any news on your new friend(s) @twyla ?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

not yet, once again it is a tall order


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Ah, I am so glad you have found a way to ease the emptiness. I am looking forward to seeing pictures of the newcomer(s). I rearranged my bedroom furniture, so it does not look the same...


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

It is so weird right now, after care taking for three sick pets for so long, it is the first time in years I do not have to set a night time alarm to dispense medications. Pia is the only now that takes meds eye drops and an Apoquel in the morning and done


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I understand the strange feelings. I did not realize how many times I was up and down at night letting the old guy out, waiting for him, and then guiding him back in. Everything just sort of crept up gradually so I did not notice. I can only imagine dealing with several sick/elderly pups at once. I am sure it is like anything else, you just do it... but, wow it is strange when you are no longer doing it.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I am happy for you Twyla, what a lucky cat/kitten it will be. No shortage of either here, our shelters are always full. You likely would have come home with at least 2. LOL


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

twyla said:


> It is so weird right now, after care taking for three sick pets for so long, it is the first time in years I do not have to set a night time alarm to dispense medications. Pia is the only now that takes meds eye drops and an Apoquel in the morning and done


I know that feeling well. There's an ongoing, low-level anxiety that accompanies the constant vigilance. It's truly disorienting, for a while, once that's gone.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I made an enquiry about a particular cat


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you have found just the right kitty.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am hoping


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hoping with you!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Fingers crossed. I wish I could get a cat. They are fascinating animals.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

They are marvelous creatures


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Well I was turned down by my local shelter because they were told I had Walter put down because of behavioral issues and that they could not guarantee any cat they have would get along with my dogs, technically true but...

That was soul crushing, I felt like a monster.

I just got off the phone with my vet, not sure what happened but she agreed it was so much more complicated than that, she offered to call the shelter I said no I cannot blame the shelter for looking out for their animals like they have for decades, I should have called my vet's and let them know I planned to adopt another cat/cats so that no one was just reading out of a file.

So I am trying again at another rescue that says they have dog friendly cats and filled 9ut an application l said to contact my vet directly.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Twyla, I firmly believe the perfect cat will come your way soon. Hang in there. Blessed be.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I’ve honesty never heard of a shelter being so picky. A rescue, yes, and I have some opinions on that, but a shelter?! Your perfect feline is out there, and I hope it (or they!) find you soon.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Sheesh. Rescues and shelters can get some funny notions. I'm sure a cat will find you.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Your kitty or kitty team will come... If you were in our area, I'd know the perfect place to refer you, but we're far away. Nevertheless, your energy is out there, and the Universe will respond soon.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm sure that hurt you, knowing how much love and care you give every animal in your family. It's sad for the kitties that won't know that from you because of incomplete information. 

Maybe your vet would consider writing a brief note describing the lengths you have proven repeatedly you will go to, to give your companions their best life, so you could add it to your applications or interviews?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

That is a sad blow, but if they have no way of knowing whether their cats are dog friendly it may be for the best in the longer term. No one could do more to give their animals a full and happy life - the right cat(s) will be out there, I am sure.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Funny thing is I used to volunteer there, that was a while ago, It's where I got Walter Grey. It's a no kill shelter that has been around for 50 years, this where my family always adopted our pets from. My vet did offer to talk to the shelter staff, I can understand to a point where the shelter are coming but I lost two dogs and a cat in the span of 3 months and that can be interpreted as either very tragic or very suspicious.

Every other shelter/rescue that have dog friendly cats are bringing their pets in from the south, I just wanted to rescue local. 

I may get turned down again.

But I am going to try until I succeed.

I know there is a cat or cats out there for me.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Heard back from another rescue, I was told my application looked great and am approved at the moment to adopt a pair of brothers (edit )
Fingers crossed as this is the first step


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Congratulations, Twyla. I'm so happy to hear this update, knowing that you'll provide a loving, caring home.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am hoping this is it, I have pictures I will share as soon as I know it is a go.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Yeah! Pitter patter is back on!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Send up a few prayers, good thoughts that this will go through


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Already got a text for a meet and greet, and to participate in a group text for questions and such


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Sounds hopeful, good luck


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Wishing you the very best of luck… that you get the perfect kitty for you! 😊


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds very promising! Fingers and paws crossed here for you.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Cat or no cat... I'm so glad you fixed the spelling in your title.
It was driving me crazy...


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

@Countryboy thank you for the laugh, I had been going too little sleep for too long. At first I didn't notice, then aw shouldn't matter to dang it I have to fix that


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

So happy for you. Praying hard here for you and your pack


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I rather liked the mental image of small feet pottering as well as pattering!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

twyla said:


> @Countryboy thank you for the laugh, I had been going too little sleep for too long. At first I didn't notice, then aw shouldn't matter to dang it I have to fix that


Reflecting on potter patter sent me down an etymological rabbit hole to paternoster, so it's been educational


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

We are at the vet's apparently they are a brother and sister

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Ida Lou
.








Ussman








They are regular sized compared to my big ole boo


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Ahhhhh. 😆 So cute! Ida Lou has such excellent markings. 10/10 would cat again.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

They are adorable


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Very pretty. How old are they?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I am thrilled they are sweet seeing as they have left everything they knew twice surrendered to the city shelter then pulled by the rescue group. The pair didn't even fuss at the vet and currently hiding under the bed. I will let them decompress.
Ida Lou is the braver and bolder of the two and Ussman is shy and slower to warm up.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Ida Lou is 2 yrs and Ussman is 1 1/2 yrs


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm so happy for you, Twyla, and thrilled for Ida Lou and Ussman 🥰.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Congratulations, two very good looking cats !


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations! They'll be keeping you on your toes! 😍


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations, they are adorable.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Wonderful for you all! They'll know it soon enough


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

If you named me Ussman, I'd be hiding under the bed too.  lol
Is there a story behind that name?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Nordic heritage, I love it if Ida Lou had been male her name would have been Iver. Name Letters by hat draw.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations on your new kitties! I can hardly wait to hear what Leonard thinks of them.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

He has hopped the gate and was more interested in their food than the cats


----------



## Finn's mum (Mar 11, 2019)

Congratulations on your new cats, they look lovely. 😊


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Good news, Ida Lou and Ussman have eaten and toileted that is a big thing in the cat world. They were up on the bed until I came into the bedroom so yah they quickly ducked under the bed again, their terms I won't chase or haul out. Both played a little with a feather toy offered to them under the bed another good sign.
They are shy and sweet not above taking a scrooch.
It's been rough for them, they were surrendered 2 1/2 weeks ago, spayed and neutered and then pulled by the rescue, so much change. I picked them up and took them to the vet got their FCVRP vaccine and a check up, a very big day.
Later when I get home I will start up reading to them. It is a marvelous way to connect with cats, just by being there in a non threatening way, it has worked wonders in the oast for me.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds as if they are making excellent progress - it's good that they have each other to boost confidence. I doubt it will be long before they are sitting on your lap while you read to them!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

@twyla will the cats have their own thread ? I think everyone would love that.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

twyla said:


> Nordic heritage, I love it if Ida Lou had been male her name would have been Iver. Name Letters by hat draw.


Ahhh... a native language thing.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Poor guys. I'm glad they found their way to someone who can give them the mental space to feel safe again.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

We are getting there, I realize I have all the time in the world to get to know IdaLou and Ussman. I am super pleased they are eating regularly. We played a little under the bed again and I read some to them.








I am going be spending some time on the floor, worth it though.
I am happy, as for starting a new thread for The kits I think I will


----------

